# Look What JON emailed me!!!



## MedicPrincess (Sep 22, 2008)

I never would have believed it!!! 

[FONT=Arial Narrow, Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, Sans Serif][SIZE=-1]http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=357563&altf=Sjeszefs&altl=[/SIZE]
[/FONT]


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Uh-Oh*

Link doesn't work?.... :sad:


----------



## Scout (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL x1.5


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 22, 2008)

That is great!!  He gets my vote!


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 22, 2008)

while id vote for R/r to head up any ems related decision or bureau, i'll have to pass on electing him president.

i really dont want to have to put on a shirt and tie in the middle of the night when i head to the bathroom to maintain a constant state of professionalism.....


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow.. I wanna know how this came about haha!

He's got my vote!  Wait.. I'm not American hehe ^_^


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 23, 2008)

LOL that was great!


----------



## emtlady76877 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sure why not he couldn't do any worse than any of the other ones in fact he might do a better job.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 23, 2008)

Only if he gets a running mate hotter than Sarah Palin!

But seriously though, we did put a Texan in the White House, so I guess an Oakie is o.k.


----------



## Outbac1 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd move and vote for him.


----------



## emtphil (Sep 25, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Only if he gets a running mate hotter than Sarah Palin!
> 
> But seriously though, we did put a Texan in the White House, so I guess an Oakie is o.k.



He's not a Texan.  He may claim to be, but to me he's from Connecticut.

Just my .02.  No political debate here.


----------



## mikie (Sep 25, 2008)

great video!  I'll be the first to ask, how was that done?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I am in discussions with Sara, we have a lot in common. Also, I think I have this financial problem solved. It might irritate a lot of Higher Up's in the baking world. I personally like Truman's philosophy and Regan's works.... The Buck Stops Here!

R/r in '08


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 25, 2008)

traumateam1 said:


> Wow.. I wanna know how this came about haha!
> 
> He's got my vote!  Wait.. I'm not American hehe ^_^



Don't you canadians have enough candidates to choose from with your 20 some parties without crossing the border??


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 25, 2008)

HA.... How about this one for a match up...

Next to throw a hat in the ring!!


http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=357563&altf=Wfou1&altl=Nfejd


----------



## reaper (Sep 25, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> HA.... How about this one for a match up...
> 
> Next to throw a hat in the ring!!
> 
> ...



If the two hooked up together, we could get some brains in the White house!:unsure:


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

lol, that awsome. I love things like that haha


----------

